# Carers allowance



## Kittykat (20 Oct 2014)

We currently receive Domiciliary care allowance for my son . My husband works . I am a sahm . Husbands salary would be quiet good on paper .... Is there any point applying for  carers allowance ? I am having problems trying to figure this out and calculate so any advice or help appreciated . Tks


----------



## gipimann (20 Oct 2014)

Here are the rules on assessing income for the Carer's Allowance means test:

_The means test for the Carer's Allowance involves assessing your income (excluding your home). €332.50 of your gross weekly income is not taken into account (or disregarded). If you are married, in a civil partnership or cohabiting the first €665 of your combined gross weekly income is disregarded. PRSI, union dues, superannuation (pension contributions) and travel expenses are also deducted.

If you are getting a social welfare payment from another state an amount up to the maximum rate of the Irish State Pension (Contributory) is exempt from the means test. Any foreign social welfare payment above the maximum Irish State Pension (Contributory) rate is treated as income for the means test._

If your husband's gross salary minus PRSI, Superannuation, Union dues and travel expenses is more than €665 per week, you won't qualify.  *** (see below)

Savings are also assessed, but the first €20,000 is disregarded.

The Domiciliary Care Allowance is not assessed.

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/ca.aspx

Correction 21/10: *** this statement is incorrect.   The first €665 is disregarded for a couple, the remaining income is assessed as means.


----------



## Kittykat (20 Oct 2014)

Thank you for reply .... I am reading that you can get a reduced payment but am finding it hard to work out the maths .


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Oct 2014)

As you are a married person the first €665 of income is disregarded.

EXAMPLE:- Income after tax €900 (less PRSI, Union dues, Superan, and travel) say €800, less disregard of €665 = €135. Therefore means assessed = €135

This is then divided by 2 to give the means assessed of the carer as €67.50. the carer is then entitled to a reduced rate of €144.00.

This is my understanding of the carers means test. 

Hope this helps.

If in doubt apply


----------



## gipimann (21 Oct 2014)

Kittycat, my apologies - Black sheep is correct, I misled you on my original reply.  I mixed up the disregard with maximum earnings allowed.  Thanks for keeping me right, Black Sheep!!

I will put an edit into my post in case anyone reads it in the future.


----------



## Kittykat (21 Oct 2014)

Thank you .... That is a very good explaination although I thought income tax was not taken into account ie it is based on gross earnings minus Prsi etcetera ? Tks


----------

